# This shows what sort of a backward culture....



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

.../religion we are dealing with 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/6274318.stm

brave woman though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

She could have put something nice on.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> .../religion we are dealing with
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/6274318.stm
> 
> brave woman though.


By "dealing with" what do you mean ?

You'd have thought thou, if she was going to strip, she'd have picked a bra and bottoms that matched!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Is that a baseball bat in her hand or do Anne Summers do a Burger King 'Go Large' option these days?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...don't think we are 'dealing' with Hindus?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> ...don't think we are 'dealing' with Hindus?


digi is. :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...don't think we are 'dealing' with Hindus?


Yea i dont think we are either! :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dr_Parmar said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...don't think we are 'dealing' with Hindus?
> ...


I did a business deal with a company recently and the FD was Asian, although I couldnt confirm if he was Hindu or not. Nice fella though. Does that help?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I apologise if this sounds racist or patronising, cos it could be construed that way.  (It's really not meant in a negative way)

I have worked for many years in inner City areas and met hundreds of Indo/Asian people. Added to that I have worked with many other Indo/Asians over (too) many years.

In all that time I have never met a Hindu that I did not like.

To be clear - I'm not saying I have met the entire worlds Hindu population, nor am I saying they are all great cos clearly that can't be true. 

But my statement is a simple personal fact.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...don't think we are 'dealing' with Hindus?
> ...


Hands up! Didn't read it through properly  [smiley=oops.gif]

Same beef tho' Hindu's are more peaceful, still mad as hatters tho' same as anyone that elevates religion over life :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


 you cant say Beef and Hindu in the same sentence


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Same beef tho' Hindu's are more peaceful, still mad as hatters tho' same as anyone that elevates religion over life :roll:


So that's just about every relgion in every culture since who knows when?

Go on someone, name a relatively mainstream religon that has not gone a bit wonkey (in other peoples opinion) at one point or another?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Same beef tho' Hindu's are more peaceful, still mad as hatters tho' same as anyone that elevates religion over life :roll:
> ...


Jedi?

Hmm, actually no, after that 6th documentary Lucas made about what happened when some of em split off and formed the Sith I suppose they have gone a bit wonkey too.

Great documentary, would have been better if they had got Attenborough to narrate it though, shame really.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

FinFerNan said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Same beef tho' Hindu's are more peaceful, still mad as hatters tho' same as anyone that elevates religion over life :roll:
> ...


oi, i've been misquoted there! i didnt say that. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dr_Parmar said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


Digi throwing his voice again?


----------

